
The CDC contaminated its first coronavirus tests, setting US back on testing - caution
https://www.vox.com/2020/4/18/21226372/coronavirus-tests-cdc-contaminated-delay-testing
======
vikramkr
The incompetence of the cdc in the early days of the pandemic is truly
stunning. I remember when the website on COVID used to say that "no evidence
of community spread has been detected" when it later turned out that the
reason no community spread was detected was because nobody was looking for it.
People with covid symptoms but no known source of transmission weren't allowed
to be tested, and then the CDC turned around and said that there was no
evidence of community spread because there were no positive tests from people
with unknown sources of transmission! And of course it turned out that it had
been circulating for who knows how long and we now have an outbreak at this
scale.

